# beaver thru the ice



## hunting farmer (Dec 31, 2008)

I went for a walk yesterday and found what I believe to be an abundant amount of beaver. They are on a small river and the cuttings stretch about a half mile and there are 8-10 feed beds. With the snow thats on the ice it is hard to find the bank dens and where they are going to and from the feed beds. I have 3 330's to set out for them and was going to use a baited coni set for them. What do you guys use for the bait? Should I just clip of the twigs that are sticking out above the ice and use them? Do you put some lure on the sticks? I don't have any snares so any advice you guys have or pics of your setup would be apppreciated. I have never caught a beaver and hope to connect on an early christmas present.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Beaver are just overgrown muskrats and fairly easy to catch. Some people will use a piece of stick with the bark peeled off on the trigger or a small piece of pvc. If you can find the holes where they're coming out, castor mounds are the best way to get them. Another way is to find the runs, they will have thin ice on them, be carefull, chop a hole and insert trap on a stand or old dried up stick. Don't use fresh wood or sticks to stabilize your traps, the beaver will eat them.


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Personaly I think snarers on a baited pole are a more effective tool. You can pick up a dozen of them pretty cheap from F&T. They are safer to handle when things get cold as well. Also if you miss with a snare it doesn't educate the beaver.

Here's a link from F&T for some beaver snares.
http://http://www.fntpost.com/Products/Snare+Shop+Snares/Snare+Shop+North+Bay+Under+Ice+Beaver+Snare


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Always wanted to try snares, never had the location though.


----------



## hunting farmer (Dec 31, 2008)

What do you secure the snares to? I have some snares that I use for coyote that I haven't put a deer stop on yet would those work?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Yes,your snares should work.Find a popple tree about 2-3in in dia. and long enough so that it can be frimly pushed into the bottom,and stick out thru the ice.Skin the bark of the tree at a spot just below the ice,hang a snare on each side of the tree (about an 8in loop)Wire the snares to the popple tree,but also run a( "safety) wire from the snares to above the ice.


----------



## hunting farmer (Dec 31, 2008)

so do you just attach the snares to the cable by the cable support and run the anchor end above water or somewhere else to anchor? With the fresh cut popple they could chew it off and take snares and all right? do you scuff the bark off the stick by the snares for eye appeal? What about lure do you even use it underwater? Put out the 3 330's i had today and hope to get some snare pole together soon and set them. One other question how often do you guys check your under ice sets?


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Attach your snares to a the cross pole on top of the ice with cable. Don't anchor to the bait pole you only use wire on the pole to stabalize the snare.


----------



## Stanley (Mar 11, 2006)

The ice holes are too large. But they worked. LAST Pic is a Otter.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Nice pics Stanley.

Happy Holidays to you and the yours


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Beaver are pretty easy to catch through the ice. I've had success using peeled poplar wired to both the trap jaws and trigger. I hang them within a few feet of the feedbed and let them soak for a week. Sometimes beaver will den up for 3 days after all the noise from setting, so a week seems like a good amount of time for the traps to fill up. Plus, they're not gonna spoil in 32 degree water .


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

This should help you out a ton:

http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubbthrea...tml#Post1179590


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Ditto on the snares, very easy to setup and once you figure out how to use them it is a lot of fun. OT


----------

